# So I was gonna get laid...



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

and then her parents said I couldnt come in her house. So I walked 15km in the chilling wind @ 3:00am back to where I was staying. Didnt get there till 8:00am


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You sure it was "Her house" that her parents didn't want you coming into?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Damn, that sucks.









Where was your car?


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i hear ya. expecting to get laid for sure, then BAAM!!! unforeseen circumstances prevent you from doing so. I was supposed to get laid this evening, but the girl said she found out she had strep throat earlier in the day........


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

this can't be serious.

walked for 5 hours?

have her take you back?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

TobiasRieper said:


> and then her parents said I couldnt come in her house. So I walked 15km in the chilling wind @ 3:00am back to where I was staying. Didnt get there till 8:00am


Is she living with her parents? And what are parents doing up at 3am?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

ProdigalMarine said:


> and then her parents said I couldnt come in her house. So I walked 15km in the chilling wind @ 3:00am back to where I was staying. Didnt get there till 8:00am


Is she living with her parents? And what are parents doing up at 3am?
[/quote]

Not sure, there party goers too so they must have been partying.

I had flown there (BC) from Calgary Alberta, so I didnt have a car. I spent all my money partying that night and when I got to her house I didnt have enough money to take a cab.

There was a faster road back to where I was staying but it has no lights on it and the only thing next to the god forsaken sheet of pure ice road is a snow filled ditch. I didnt feel like getting hit by a car and then raped by a homeless man while I lay dying crippled in the ditch I fell into. Anyway it would have only cut a half hour off my trip.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

lol u should use window to get into the house 
i used to do that ,


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

choke dat bitch!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Were your hands numb? I'm thinking "The Stranger" routine would have been a small consolation prize...


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ rofl


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

sounds like her folks thought really highly of you.......


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Truth be told man, any good girl would have drove you back home and given you a blow job in the car before sending you on your way. If she just said "sorry" and went to be and sent your ass a walkin, I think you might want to find yourself a better gal.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

X2 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

TobiasRieper said:


> and then her parents said *I couldnt come in her house*. So I walked 15km in the chilling wind @ 3:00am back to where I was staying. Didnt get there till 8:00am


there is always her tits









not to joke, sorry man, thats never fun.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Damn... that SUCKS !!!!
You should have saved a bit of money to get a motel room and continue to party there with the girl !!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Im thinkn that Chilldawg brought up a good point LOL But seriously I would have snuck in a window till the morning.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I dont think the window thing would work, am not really that gracefull or sneaky lol. Lesson learned though, next time its going to be a hotel


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Superman dat hoe.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sKuz said:


> i hear ya. expecting to get laid for sure, then BAAM!!! unforeseen circumstances prevent you from doing so. I was supposed to get laid this evening, but the girl said she found out she had strep throat earlier in the day........


last time i checked vaginas didnt get strep throat


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sucks your boyfriend still lives with his parents


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

smoke some more pot canadian


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^STFU #REMOVED#


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

jo3l said:


> smoke some more pot canadian


That was your first post? Off to a good start I see!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

TobiasRieper said:


> and then her parents said I couldnt come in her house. So I walked 15km in the chilling wind @ 3:00am back to where I was staying. Didnt get there till 8:00am


You actually knocked on the door and asked at 3 AM? Don't you know how to climb? Wth are they teaching you kids in school nowadays?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

TobiasRieper said:


> and then her parents said I couldnt come in her house. So I walked 15km in the chilling wind @ 3:00am back to where I was staying. Didnt get there till 8:00am


Is she living with her parents?  And what are parents doing up at 3am?
[/quote]

Not sure, there party goers too so they must have been partying.

I had flown there (BC) from Calgary Alberta, so I didnt have a car. I spent all my money partying that night and when I got to her house I didnt have enough money to take a cab.

There was a faster road back to where I was staying but it has no lights on it and the only thing next to the god forsaken sheet of pure ice road is a snow filled ditch. I didnt feel like getting hit by a car and then raped by a homeless man while I lay dying crippled in the ditch I fell into. Anyway it would have only cut a half hour off my trip.
[/quote]

ahhh the adventures of youth :laugh: .. I once walked 30 miles for a piece of tail in my youth, but I started early in the morning, had friends with me, and her parents weren't getting home till late







. Also Walked 6 miles on the late night, I knew how to climb tho and she left the window unlocked







or she'd meet me out in her dads camper, brains kid, god gave them to you for a reason...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Okay I have to say, I have never nor will I ever walk in excess of one mile for a piece of ass. 30 miles?!?! That a marathon and a half almost! WTF! I bet once you get your nut and your 30 miles from home (after an already 30 mile hike there) it was well worth it when you have to start humping back.

Plus you must stink after a 30 mile hike. Eh...I'm just disappointed in hearing these horrid stories of desperation. I guess pu**** makes one do incredible things.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

jo3l said:


> smoke some more pot canadian


har har har har...

wow man. you really know how to get off to a good start.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Plus you must stink after a 30 mile hike. Eh...I'm just disappointed in hearing these horrid stories of desperation. I guess pu**** makes one do incredible things.


You're putting the p*ssy on a pedestal.


----------



## rolac79 (Nov 8, 2008)

TobiasRieper said:


> and then her parents said I couldnt come in her house. So I walked 15km in the chilling wind @ 3:00am back to where I was staying. Didnt get there till 8:00am


did you spank it on your long walk home? what are you 12? get a car.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

rolac79 said:


> and then her parents said I couldnt come in her house. So I walked 15km in the chilling wind @ 3:00am back to where I was staying. Didnt get there till 8:00am


did you spank it on your long walk home? what are you 12? get a car.
[/quote]
HAHAHA







by a noob


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> and then her parents said I couldnt come in her house. So I walked 15km in the chilling wind @ 3:00am back to where I was staying. Didnt get there till 8:00am


did you spank it on your long walk home? what are you 12? get a car.
[/quote]
HAHAHA







by a noob
[/quote]

hahahhaha


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

30 miles!?!? sh*t i wouldnt drive 30 miles for sum puss... ok maybe drive if it was really good but.. it would have to be really good and i would have to be desprerate, i mean common man thats like 10 hours if you walked 3 miles per hour


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sh*t he said IN HIS YOUTH! When your a youth (16-18) your lifes goal is to f*ck, and youths will do crazy things to f*ck.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> sh*t he said IN HIS YOUTH! When your a youth (16-18) your lifes goal is to f*ck, and youths will do crazy things to f*ck.


when i was 16 i had my own car...and would drive it to said vag-fest


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Puff said:


> sh*t he said IN HIS YOUTH! When your a youth (16-18) your lifes goal is to f*ck, and youths will do crazy things to f*ck.


when i was 16 i had my own car...and would drive it to said *vag-fest*
[/quote]

Lilith Fair?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thirty miles is like Jessica Alba, Megan Fox caliber sh*t and that is it. 
And why the f*ck would your friends go with you? lol.
"I'm gonna walk thirty miles with my buddy so HE gets laid...." lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> Thirty miles is like Jessica Alba, Megan Fox caliber sh*t and that is it.
> And why the f*ck would your friends go with you? lol.
> "I'm gonna walk thirty miles with my buddy so HE gets laid...." lol


Well, you know that if they happen on a random fat chick, the buddy's going to have to fall on that grenade.

J/K, I have no clue on that one. Maybe they get to watch?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The only thing I'd walk 30 miles to do is to punch Bill Belichick in the face


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds like she already had a guy in the house.....


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

ohh man i feel your pain, i remember when i was 18 i was dating this gorgeous girl, i hit the jackpot with that one.. newayz i took her on a date and after we we're done quickly introduced to family and took the taxi home to her place.. so from Downtown Toronto to Mississauga at 2 in the mourning and after i dropped her off i ended up fighting with the stupid taxi driver because he kept driving in circles and pretended to be lost to earn more money.. he pushed me out the car and drove off and i ended up walking in the winter from sauga to Toronto and i didn't get home till 6 in da mourning..


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

That sucks...she should have at lest walked with you

15k is a little over 9 miles


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd walk 30 miles to ATM Elisha Cuthbert.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> I'd walk 30 miles to ATM Elisha Cuthbert.


Sean Avery might call you out on that--careful!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I'd walk 30 miles to ATM Elisha Cuthbert.


Sean Avery might call you out on that--careful!
[/quote]
i would walk pretty far to pee on sean avery. 
if i got to drop one on him, i might walk 30 miles.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

took you 5 hours to walk 9 miles?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> took you 5 hours to walk 9 miles?


The roads were crazy long, there was 3 or 4 of them i had to take and they looked something like the letter 'Z" so you can see how it took forever.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

TobiasRieper said:


> took you 5 hours to walk 9 miles?


The roads were crazy long, there was 3 or 4 of them i had to take and they looked something like the letter 'Z" so you can see how it took forever.
[/quote]

do you have one leg? or were the roads uphill and you were in a wheelchair?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Puff said:


> took you 5 hours to walk 9 miles?


The roads were crazy long, there was 3 or 4 of them i had to take and they looked something like the letter 'Z" so you can see how it took forever.
[/quote]

do you have one leg? or were the roads uphill and you were in a wheelchair?
[/quote]

uphill the whole way in 5 feet of snow


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

TobiasRieper said:


> took you 5 hours to walk 9 miles?


The roads were crazy long, there was 3 or 4 of them i had to take and they looked something like the letter 'Z" so you can see how it took forever.
[/quote]

do you have one leg? or were the roads uphill and you were in a wheelchair?
[/quote]

*uphill the whole way in 5 feet of snow*
[/quote]

...on your knees through broken glass...

my dad used to take the same route to school!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Damn! Why is it that all of our dads had to walk long distances to school?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Okay I have to say, I have never nor will I ever walk in excess of one mile for a piece of ass. 30 miles?!?! That a marathon and a half almost! WTF! I bet once you get your nut and your 30 miles from home (after an already 30 mile hike there) it was well worth it when you have to start humping back.
> 
> Plus you must stink after a 30 mile hike. Eh...I'm just disappointed in hearing these horrid stories of desperation. I guess pu**** makes one do incredible things.


I was 14 years old on a saturday bored out of mind and I wasn't in to cartoons







. At 14 I'd walk a desert for some pune. Now she better have cold cuts in the fridge if I'm even gonna walk to the bedroom.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

gold spilo Pir said:


> 30 miles!?!? sh*t i wouldnt drive 30 miles for sum puss... ok maybe drive if it was really good but.. it would have to be really good and i would have to be desprerate, i mean common man thats like 10 hours if you walked 3 miles per hour


Did I mention she gave outstanding head, at 14 I'd swim 30 miles up the hudson in a sh*t storm for some outstanding head.
/wonders what said chick is doing nowadays 
/thinks about looking for trouble
/uppercuts thread and goes back to decorating Christmas tree with the wife and kids


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Thirty miles is like Jessica Alba, Megan Fox caliber sh*t and that is it.
> And why the f*ck would your friends go with you? lol.
> "I'm gonna walk thirty miles with my buddy so HE gets laid...." lol


Well, you know that if they happen on a random fat chick, the buddy's going to have to fall on that grenade.

J/K, I have no clue on that one. Maybe they get to watch?
[/quote]

C'mon man, if her parents weren't gonna be home all day, of course she's going to have her friends over and if not I'd ask her to get some







thats what friends are for.. I remember her dad was a cop and had a very tasty liquor cabinet







I also remember him coming home one day for lunch, my friends were down stairs with her friends and got out in time to hide.. I had to hide in her closet in my underwear for an hour







the good ol days.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Thirty miles is like Jessica Alba, Megan Fox caliber sh*t and that is it.
> And why the f*ck would your friends go with you? lol.
> "I'm gonna walk thirty miles with my buddy so HE gets laid...." lol


Well, you know that if they happen on a random fat chick, the buddy's going to have to fall on that grenade.

J/K, I have no clue on that one. Maybe they get to watch?
[/quote]

C'mon man, if her parents weren't gonna be home all day, of course she's going to have her friends over and if not I'd ask her to get some







thats what friends are for.. I remember her dad was a cop and had a very tasty liquor cabinet :laugh: I also remember him coming home one day for lunch, my friends were down stairs with her friends and got out in time to hide.. I had to hide in her closet in my underwear for an hour :laugh: the good ol days.
[/quote]

hahahaha

reminds me of when i first started going out with my gf (been together for a long while). her brother is a gigantic dbag and super protective...but only because he hasnt been layed in like 8 years (hahaha...ouch buddy). anyways, my gf and i were gettin down to business...in the bathroom for some reason...and he hammered on the door. in mid lay my gf goes "WHAT?!?! im in the f*cking bathroom. F*CK OFF!". then he started bitching about how he thought he heard something, so she gets her pants back on and goes out of the bathroom. im standing there with my boxers around my ankles trying to hide behind the door when she left, then stood there for like 45 minutes waiting for the dumb f*cker to vacate the area so i can sneak out. then there was the time he walked into her room while i was laying her...i swear he didnt even catch what was going on...dumb f*ck


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> Thirty miles is like Jessica Alba, Megan Fox caliber sh*t and that is it.
> And why the f*ck would your friends go with you? lol.
> "I'm gonna walk thirty miles with my buddy so HE gets laid...." lol


Well, you know that if they happen on a random fat chick, the buddy's going to have to fall on that grenade.

J/K, I have no clue on that one. Maybe they get to watch?
[/quote]

C'mon man, if her parents weren't gonna be home all day, of course she's going to have her friends over and if not I'd ask her to get some







thats what friends are for.. I remember her dad was a cop and had a very tasty liquor cabinet :laugh: I also remember him coming home one day for lunch, my friends were down stairs with her friends and got out in time to hide.. I had to hide in her closet in my underwear for an hour :laugh: the good ol days.
[/quote]

hahahaha

reminds me of when i first started going out with my gf (been together for a long while). her brother is a gigantic dbag and super protective...but only because he hasnt been layed in like 8 years (hahaha...ouch buddy). anyways, my gf and i were gettin down to business...in the bathroom for some reason...and he hammered on the door. in mid lay my gf goes "WHAT?!?! im in the f*cking bathroom. F*CK OFF!". then he started bitching about how he thought he heard something, so she gets her pants back on and goes out of the bathroom. im standing there with my boxers around my ankles trying to hide behind the door when she left, then stood there for like 45 minutes waiting for the dumb f*cker to vacate the area so i can sneak out. then there was the time he walked into her room while i was laying her...*i swear he didnt even catch what was going on...dumb f*ck*
[/quote]








he probably did and went into immediate and complete denial. You know like the first time you walked in on your pops bending moms over, too much for the brain to process in so little time so it just clicks over to "nope, I didn't just see that", and you walk away.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Liquid said:


> Thirty miles is like Jessica Alba, Megan Fox caliber sh*t and that is it.
> And why the f*ck would your friends go with you? lol.
> "I'm gonna walk thirty miles with my buddy so HE gets laid...." lol


Well, you know that if they happen on a random fat chick, the buddy's going to have to fall on that grenade.

J/K, I have no clue on that one. Maybe they get to watch?
[/quote]

C'mon man, if her parents weren't gonna be home all day, of course she's going to have her friends over and if not I'd ask her to get some







thats what friends are for.. I remember her dad was a cop and had a very tasty liquor cabinet :laugh: I also remember him coming home one day for lunch, my friends were down stairs with her friends and got out in time to hide.. I had to hide in her closet in my underwear for an hour :laugh: the good ol days.
[/quote]

sounds what i went through two weeks ago with my gf.. i was doing it doggystyle and her dad came home early and i had to run into her bedroom closet and hide but i went through this a hundred times.. only difference this time was that he was gonna put up a new light fixture for my gf's room! i was butt naked in the closet and he was inches away from opening the door and i remember holding one of her high heel shoes just incase he did open the door so i'd just attack him and run out the house. i eneded up staying in that closet for 3 hours.. my record was 5..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Update?

Did you get laid yet???


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nope his gps unit ran out of juice ><


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Thirty miles is like Jessica Alba, Megan Fox caliber sh*t and that is it.
> And why the f*ck would your friends go with you? lol.
> "I'm gonna walk thirty miles with my buddy so HE gets laid...." lol


Well, you know that if they happen on a random fat chick, the buddy's going to have to fall on that grenade.

J/K, I have no clue on that one. Maybe they get to watch?
[/quote]

C'mon man, if her parents weren't gonna be home all day, of course she's going to have her friends over and if not I'd ask her to get some







thats what friends are for.. I remember her dad was a cop and had a very tasty liquor cabinet :laugh: I also remember him coming home one day for lunch, my friends were down stairs with her friends and got out in time to hide.. I had to hide in her closet in my underwear for an hour :laugh: the good ol days.
[/quote]

hahahaha

reminds me of when i first started going out with my gf (been together for a long while). her brother is a gigantic dbag and super protective...but only because he hasnt been layed in like 8 years (hahaha...ouch buddy). anyways, my gf and i were gettin down to business...in the bathroom for some reason...and he hammered on the door. in mid lay my gf goes "WHAT?!?! im in the f*cking bathroom. F*CK OFF!". then he started bitching about how he thought he heard something, so she gets her pants back on and goes out of the bathroom. im standing there with my boxers around my ankles trying to hide behind the door when she left, then stood there for like 45 minutes waiting for the dumb f*cker to vacate the area so i can sneak out. then there was the time he walked into her room while i was laying her...*i swear he didnt even catch what was going on...dumb f*ck*
[/quote]

:laugh: he probably did and went into immediate and complete denial. You know like the first time you walked in on your pops bending moms over, too much for the brain to process in so little time so it just clicks over to "nope, I didn't just see that", and you walk away.
[/quote]

lmao!!!! im 31 and married getting laid sint even top of my list anymore

great head>all


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Its not at the top of my list either, thus it doesnt happen often and also becuase im working 13 hours a day. But when it does present itself I like to take advantage of the opportunity.


----------

